# No Shifts of ANY Kind Available



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I live in a metro area with well over a million people and am keeping the exact location private. I’ve driven for Amazon almost 2 years and the Activity Hub shows my standing to be Fantastic/Great. 

I clicked on the Offers tab and it shows “No offers available. Check back soon.” Also, on the top right (where the offers are filtered to display what you really want) it says “0 of 0 offer”.

This should never happen, even in the wee morning hours. I’ve looked during ALL hours as I have irregular sleep habits.

So there are no shifts being offered now for Logistics, Prime Now or Whole Foods at any Amazon location in my metro area. This feels like an Amazon technical glitch of some type. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I live in a metro area with well over a million people and am keeping the exact location private. I've driven for Amazon almost 2 years and the Activity Hub shows my standing to be Fantastic/Great.
> 
> I clicked on the Offers tab and it shows "No offers available. Check back soon." Also, on the top right (where the offers are filtered to display what you really want) it says "0 of 0 offer".
> 
> ...


Wow! That is nuts. Here in Chicago i feel like Flex is everywhere.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I live in a metro area with well over a million people and am keeping the exact location private. I've driven for Amazon almost 2 years and the Activity Hub shows my standing to be Fantastic/Great.
> 
> I clicked on the Offers tab and it shows "No offers available. Check back soon." Also, on the top right (where the offers are filtered to display what you really want) it says "0 of 0 offer".
> 
> ...


How long have you been doing Flex? What you described is how it works in most metro areas.

Maybe you were new and just hit veteran status, so no more first dibs on blocks. You have to keep tapping and grab quickly when they show up.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

They are trying to put the hammer down on experienced drivers who don't drive for garbage fares and only showing the other blocks to new drivers or drivers who are willing to behave like employees.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

cvflexer said:


> How long have you been doing Flex? What you described is how it works in most metro areas.
> 
> Maybe you were new and just hit veteran status, so no more first dibs on blocks. You have to keep tapping and grab quickly when they show up.


I've driven for Flex since 11/18.

Now I'm noticing there are almost always less than 10 shifts available. Until a few weeks ago it was usually, say, 40-90 shifts- even well past midnight. This is very strange the week before Prime Days begins.



nosurgenodrive said:


> They are trying to put the hammer down on experienced drivers who don't drive for garbage fares and only showing the other blocks to new drivers or drivers who are willing to behave like employees.


Are you serious about that or were you just kidding?

I recently changed my driving habits to where I only take shifts from a single Whole Foods that is about 5 miles from home. Prime Now and Logistics are 18-30+ miles each way from home and it hard to justify the drive unless there is a big holiday surge or something similar.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

When they only show you select shifts, it's is essentially scheduling you. Removed the whole on demand aspect.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah because they are always hiring a new wave of people before any event, whether its flex day, holidays or a new warehouse. I always see the offers disappear for a week or two because the new drivers are getting excess reserved blocks.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> When they only show you select shifts, it's is essentially scheduling you. Removed the whole on demand aspect.


There's no reason for Amazon to be scheduling flex drivers. Allowing as many drivers as possible to see blocks decreases surge.

It seems like Amazon just increased their reliance on DSPs for the holiday quarter, the earliest flex blocks keep being pushed later.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They just built a new warehouse here which has dsp parking.

By the time the flex drivers are called in, mostly a 5-8 wave, almost the whole parking lot is full of dsp vans done for the day.

The routes we always get are 100-150 miles of long distance deliveries that they aren't going to send the dsp vans back out for getting 9 miles per gallon. 

Which is exactly what I suspected all along.

I did a 2 hr route for $36 once that was 140 miles. One package straight highway 70 miles each way. $20 in gas for $36.


----------

